# TSG35: China: Sell Us Your Phones, Keep Your Commie Policy



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

_The new Apple iPhone 4 is here, but isn't perfect... especially if you're left-handed. ICANN okays .xxx domain names. The US wants to pass a bill allowing the President to shut down the Internet in case of an emergency... because China can._

*Watch the Video* or 
*Download the Audio MP3

Subscribe to the Show in iTunes and other Players! *

Welcome to the thirty fifth episode of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio and video podcast that is released at least once a month. You can subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

Click here to see when the next episode will be recorded. Join us then at www.TechGuy.tv (or click the News link from the menu at the top of any page).

*Your hosts are:*
Mike Cermak (TechGuy)
Dan McCarthy (linuxphile)
Brian Hansen (handee9)

*Links in order of appearance:*
iPhone 4
http://www.apple.com/iphone/

Apple criticized by left-handed org over iPhone 4
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-20008950-71.html

iPhone 4 FaceTime over a MiFi connection: because we had to try
http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/25/iphone-4-facetime-over-a-mifi-connection-because-we-had-to-try/

Google remotely wipes apps off Android phones
http://news.cnet.com/8301-27080_3-20008922-245.html?tag=newsEditorsPicksArea.0

New Bill Grants Fed Power to Shut Down the Web
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/930239-new-bill-grants-fed-power.html

ICANN OKs .xxx domain name for porn sites
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-20008838-93.html

One Droid X killer feature the iPhone 4 lacks
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13924_3-20008939-64.html

Amazon Kindle
http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Wireless-Reading-Display-Generation/dp/B0015T963C

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].


----------

